# future jobs



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

A question for us youth, i have been thinkin about what i want to do when im older i have 4 years till i graduate goin into 9th grade this fall. So what do you want to be when you are older. Myself i want to serve our country in the marines straight out of high school and retire from the marines when im 35-38 then i can come out and do something like mechanical engineering becuase when your in the marines you will come out with a degree in mechanical engineering. I think it is a good idea. This is my first job interest. If that dont work out i would also consider working for a power line company working all over the U.S. Sorry for the novel but we should probably start wondering about these types of things?


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

My jobs would be taxidermist and carpenter. I would build with my brother in Billings, Montana and build 10 million dollar houses for famous people like Bill gates, and Justin Timberlake.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

i would be horrible at the whole building job becuase i would want it to be so perfect and when i got it just near perfect i would mess something up lol hope that works out for you becuase at that rate u could be as rich as Bill Gates


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am going to be a fireman, I am not the sharpest knife in the drawer when it comes to book studies, but I want a job that demands good health so I do not turn into a fat guy. I also think fireman would be a great job for multiple reasons, the get great pay, the schedule is 24 hours on (which might be sleep for 10 and shoot hoops for a few hours, maybe not getting a call all day) and then get 48 hours off. this seems like a great job for hunting and fishing and also raising a family. I need a high pay job cause I am pretty expensive person with all the stuff I like to buy :wink:


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I'll probly work on a farm or ranch like i'm doing now


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

thats a smart idea also one of the reasons i want to be in the Marines is becuase when im their i will save all my money and not buy anything so when i come out i can spend it on what i want.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

and you can get into a lot of different schools full ride when you serve.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> and you can get into a lot of different schools full ride when you serve.


unless you die:sad:


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

ima going to be a forest ranger or game warden


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

that would be nice, working in the great outdoors


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've thought about going to be an engineer.. but then i decided i don't wanna spend that much money, or waste that much time for something i may not like

so i'm gonna go be a mechanic or go army and hopefully make rangers when i can


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

willculbertson said:


> ima going to be a forest ranger or game warden


I was also looking into that, I changed my mind because Wardens have to work almost everyday of every weekend, where does that leave to hunt?


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im really not sure probably a CNC operator people come to my class weekly begging for the seniors to come to work for them at 12-17 and hour still in high school!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

willculbertson said:


> ima going to be a forest ranger or game warden


On my mind aswell...

I think I'll get into the trades, and after I get my ticket I'll get into the oil industry. OR theres the possibility of becoming a sales manager...


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

that why i want to be one i love it outsidee id wouldnt want to be ny where els


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Automotive engineer. If that doesnt work out I could always try a farm or go into costruction like the rest of my family since that pays good, I dont work all winter(living in IL) and free Baseball tickets


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd like to go into mechanical engineering but don't know if I'll be able to afford that. If not I'll probably just work in a machine shop.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Taxidemist, trapper, or a guy with a hunting show


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

need-a-bow said:


> ...or go into costruction like the rest of my family since that pays good, I dont work all winter


I'm working construction now. I hate it. The building code is so tedious and insane, and I'm getting paid half wages so it doesn't even pay well (that, and most of my check goes to gas or parts for the vehicle getting me to work and back). Don't even have time after work to hunt, shoot, or build...


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Why are you getting paid half?


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

I want to be a fireman. I am just finishing my freshman year in highschool and I am trying to get my associates while in highschool. If I get my associate there is a college close to where I live that will give me full ride for fire science school. Sounds like a good deal to me. Also my father was a fireman for almost 18 years before he passed away in 2008.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Hate to here about your loss huntinfoolutah


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

i refuse to come home in a body bag, i will come home without an eye or leg or arm to say i have defended our country but i will do eveything in my power to come home in one peice. Dieing isnt an option. But if something goes completely wrong at least i will die doing something i like.


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

im also sorry to hear about your dad must be the worst thing in the world


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

HuntinFoolUtah said:


> I want to be a fireman. I am just finishing my freshman year in highschool and I am trying to get my associates while in highschool. If I get my associate there is a college close to where I live that will give me full ride for fire science school. Sounds like a good deal to me. Also my father was a fireman for almost 18 years before he passed away in 2008.


I am also going to do that, we are in the same spot, finishing freshman, my highschool offers fire science as a junior and senior class. I am sorry to hear about your Dad, my Mother also passed away in 2008. Just keep on livin, thats what they would want us to do.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

seems like quite a few people want to do engineering. I would like to go for a mechanical enigneer but hopefully i can get a scholorship so i dont have to pay much for college and if that doesnt happen i will go for an architect.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I think an architect would be cool, but very stressful. I am surprised nobody has put up they want to run an archery store, I might run a little hunting store, depending on the amount of hunters in the area, maybe have a few bows, few guns, some camo clothes, just a nice little store.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Taxidemist, trapper, or a guy with a hunting show


x2 id love to do that or be a buniness man next in line to my old man


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

kegan said:


> I'm working construction now. I hate it. The building code is so tedious and insane, and I'm getting paid half wages so it doesn't even pay well (that, and most of my check goes to gas or parts for the vehicle getting me to work and back). Don't even have time after work to hunt, shoot, or build...


Well the job that i want to do is that i will get $33 bucks + in an hour, and that is construction.


----------



## jsextonosu (Feb 1, 2011)

bow hunter11 said:


> Well the job that i want to do is that i will get $33 bucks + in an hour, and that is construction.


uuuhhhh the average construction laborer salary is $28K i.e. $13.50 per hour... 

I seriously doubt many construction workers are making $33/hr and the ones that do either have 20+ yrs experience or own their own company (or most likely both)


----------



## jsextonosu (Feb 1, 2011)

to the guys debating mechanical engineering/mechanic/cnc operator/machinist... i think you are confused about what mechanical engineers actually do...


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

In my dads company and in almost any big company around chicago guys are making $30+ an hour. My uncle makes $100k+ a year and hes been working for 6 years(although he is a foreman)


----------



## Liv2Hunt8 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am looking into getting a Major at the University of Stevens Point in Wildlife Management and possibly a minor in Enviromental Engineering. I would love to be the guy that goes out on the lakes to shock fish and see what those lakes hold... or maybe be in charge of whitetail management in the State of Wisconsin or Waterfowl management. Also I am trying to talk with a represenative from Frabill fishing equiptment which is in Jackson, WI and possibly getting an internship.... good company to work for


----------



## jsextonosu (Feb 1, 2011)

well if you truly can make that kind of money then you would be wasting your time with engineering (that is if money is what matters to you) best of luck


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

bow hunter11 said:


> Well the job that i want to do is that i will get $33 bucks + in an hour, and that is construction.


Good luck with that!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

jsextonosu said:


> to the guys debating mechanical engineering/mechanic/cnc operator/machinist... i think you are confused about what mechanical engineers actually do...


How would I be confused, I know what a cnc operator do'es.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

to the people sayin you can make 30$ an hour in construction, drop out and get that job.. cause they don't come often. I know alot of people who worked construction and its all 12-15$ an hour, 12hr days, 6 day weeks.. construction also tears up your body, bad

I've had some good jobs and best i've ever made is 10$ an hour and that for workin on plane rebuilds and in a shop. Pays ok, but it beats min wage and its a fun job, 8-9hr days 5 days a week.

One thing i wanna say, when you see wages stated for a job, or online, etc.. don't think you will get that wage. Sometimes you will makeout good and make top dollar, but most of the time you wont. Also, don't demand top dollar from your employer.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

N7709K said:


> to the people sayin you can make 30$ an hour in construction, drop out and get that job.. cause they don't come often. I know alot of people who worked construction and its all 12-15$ an hour, 12hr days, 6 day weeks.. construction also tears up your body, bad
> 
> I've had some good jobs and best i've ever made is 10$ an hour and that for workin on plane rebuilds and in a shop. Pays ok, but it beats min wage and its a fun job, 8-9hr days 5 days a week.
> 
> One thing i wanna say, when you see wages stated for a job, or online, etc.. don't think you will get that wage. Sometimes you will makeout good and make top dollar, but most of the time you wont. Also, don't demand top dollar from your employer.


x2. I have worked construction with my dad for $10 an hour and I earned every bit of it! haha You are right about how it wears you body down for sure! For you guys that want to go into construction yeah its picking back up a little but honestly its still really slow.


----------



## firstfoot91b (Mar 24, 2011)

Been in the military for almost 21 years. I to was going to retire and go back to school. But got married have two wonderful kids and no time to go back to school. i should have used my GI bill while I was still in. Now I will pass my GI benifits on to my childern to use. So to the one who started this thread pick a military job you can transfer to civilian life. not mush call for 031b out here{machine gunner) If you can choose wisely. Good luck with your FUTURE JOB.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm getting a job at a Chevy dealer this June once I'm out of school, and if I cant get a job there I will try a Ford dealer in the area, and if that doesnt work out I wil just go around and detail cars.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

jsextonosu said:


> to the guys debating mechanical engineering/mechanic/cnc operator/machinist... i think you are confused about what mechanical engineers actually do...


Huh? What do you mean?


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I know how that feels. My dad and me fix siding on weekends and it leaves some extra cash but I dont really want to do that for the rest of my life. My dad played sports all of his life but now he can barely run, cant play basket ball or baseball because of his back and that happens to almost everybody who works in that line of work.


muzzyman1212 said:


> x2. I have worked construction with my dad for $10 an hour and I earned every bit of it! haha You are right about how it wears you body down for sure! For you guys that want to go into construction yeah its picking back up a little but honestly its still really slow.


----------



## MTranberg (Jan 24, 2010)

fly shop/trout fishing guide


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm getting paid half because that's all that can be afforded. I'm working for the family company, and money is tight (mostly because we actually follow building code). 

My father and uncle have been doing construction for 30+ years (with their own company), and they've never made more than $25 an hour, and usually only $20 the past five years or so. We're all poor. Whatever you're doing to make $33 an hour is a bit different than usual general construction. Not that I'm saying not to do it, just that it isn't exactly a good option: the style of physical labor actually weakens you (I was in great shape for a while, then went to work and lost it) and the pay leaves something to be desired. Don't get me wrong, there are some aspects I'm fine with- like reshingling a roof. It's simple, and straight forward. But the tediousness involved with the remodelling aspect... meh. I'm looking for something better.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

bitelybowhunter said:


> A question for us youth, i have been thinkin about what i want to do when im older i have 4 years till i graduate goin into 9th grade this fall. So what do you want to be when you are older. Myself i want to serve our country in the marines straight out of high school and retire from the marines when im 35-38 then i can come out and do something like mechanical engineering becuase when your in the marines you will come out with a degree in mechanical engineering. I think it is a good idea. This is my first job interest. If that dont work out i would also consider working for a power line company working all over the U.S. Sorry for the novel but we should probably start wondering about these types of things?


I work as a over-head lineman and its a great job and you can travel if you wish to.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Most of my family has always worked laying concrete, especially for big stores, malls, etc., and my dad works refinishing exteriors on building up to 40 stories high. I think Ill go with the concrete though.


----------



## jsextonosu (Feb 1, 2011)

muzzyman1212 said:


> How would I be confused, I know what a cnc operator do'es.


I'm not saying you don't know what a cnc operators do, i have doubts that you understand what ME's do. you are debating jobs that you work hands on 100% of the time to ME where most work hands on at most 25% of the time. thats all


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

yeah i want to be a machine gunner, or a sniper


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

crazy my cousin he is 25 years old he ran a crane for 3 years before working for consumers (his current job) he got a call last night for $38 an hour running crane for a big company in alaska. they also have a company in illinios a small company and he is goin their at the end of next week to sit down with the guy and do some paper work and make sure he still knows how to run the crane.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Probobly take over the family bussinus we own and operate a Full service Butcher shop / Grocery store. If that does not work out might try to get a job in a pro shop or get a job in the dnre.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

well looks like im the odd one out, maybe its cuz im a girl haha  but i wanna go to college for a degree in photography and end up in sports photography. Love taking pictures and you get to go see cool events i probably wouldnt have gotten the chance to go to otherwise...not to mention you get to travel all over


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I want to be a wildlife biologist they dont get paid much there first couple of years but i think i will really enjoy being in the outdoors and studying my favorite animal the wild turkey.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

parkerd said:


> I want to be a wildlife biologist they dont get paid much there first couple of years but i think i will really enjoy being in the outdoors and studying my favorite animal the wild turkey.


I was debating being a Biologist but I dont have the book smarts, I think it would be fun to band ducks and stuff. banding birds is amazing how they can tell you where they are from, I shot my first banned goose when I was 10 and it was from Manitoba witch is awesome!


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

i wanna be a professional bass fisherman and fish b.a.s.s.


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

I will probably go to colege and then either go be a missionary somewhere in Africa or I will do something outdoors like be a guide or biologist.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

muzzyman1212 said:


> x2. I have worked construction with my dad for $10 an hour and I earned every bit of it! haha You are right about how it wears you body down for sure! For you guys that want to go into construction yeah its picking back up a little but honestly its still really slow.


ya I work for my dad every now and then when he needs someone using a shovel and I get $8 and hour and he does construction, ya it's been really slow and I am not sure if it's going to pick back up any time soon. ya you definitely earn your money up when you do that kind of work I know it for sure too!


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

parkerd said:


> I want to be a wildlife biologist they dont get paid much there first couple of years but i think i will really enjoy being in the outdoors and studying my favorite animal the wild turkey.


I'm with you, but I would also like to become a wildlife habitat consultant.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I seal asphalt in the summer making about $30-40 an hour depending on the job. That's only working Wednesdays and weekends though. I'm going to college next year majoring in Criminal Justice.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

wow! 30-40 an hour! thats amazing.


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

right out of high schoo (next year) ill probaly go work with my dad landscaping and buliding houses i think its fun but sucks all at the same time and not sure how much ill get paid working fulltime. probaly do that for a couple years then maybe go to school for something in the outdoors


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I got to thinking a firefighter would be a great job for hunting and just a good job. The only thing about it is that there is not many openings I don't think?


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Well I got to thinking a firefighter would be a great job for hunting and just a good job. The only thing about it is that there is not many openings I don't think?


Not to sure about openings, but they sure get A LOT of benifits (saving/money wise) im pretty sure.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Well I got to thinking a firefighter would be a great job for hunting and just a good job. The only thing about it is that there is not many openings I don't think?


I think depends on the location.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I think depends on the location.


Yeah probably but I kinda want a higher paying job is the only downside. They do get good benifits as hunter14 said though!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Yeah probably but I kinda want a higher paying job is the only downside. They do get good benifits as hunter14 said though!


I think fireman get paid pretty good. lol


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I think fireman get paid pretty good. lol


Yeah they do I just like to set my standards high since I am an expensive person.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Yeah they do I just like to set my standards high since I am an expensive person.


haha so am I, but all the firemen I know get lots of nice toys.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> haha so am I, but all the firemen I know get lots of nice toys.


Yeah the firehouses around here have nice vehicles parked in the parking lot.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah. the schedule for an outdoorsman is awesome.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> yeah. the schedule for an outdoorsman is awesome.


Oh yeah!:teeth:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

muzzyman1212 said:


> Oh yeah!:teeth:


I want a job that demands good physical health too, I dont want to grow old and be not very good shape.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I want a job that demands good physical health too, I dont want to grow old and be not very good shape.


ya, I want a job were your actually working and not just sitting at a desk all day


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Health is something you should take into account on your own. My family has been doing construction for many years and they're all fat and out of shape. After I realized how much strength I lost just relying on construction I went back to exercising in the evenings after work. 

If you rely on the job to keep you fit you're in for trouble. It's up to you, always.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

kegan said:


> Health is something you should take into account on your own. My family has been doing construction for many years and they're all fat and out of shape. After I realized how much strength I lost just relying on construction I went back to exercising in the evenings after work.
> 
> If you rely on the job to keep you fit you're in for trouble. It's up to you, always.


My job keeps me pretty fit,but my exersise does help me more.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Thats what ahppens with all construction workers that I know. Since in Illinois theres almost no work during the winter they only get worse. The first days of work in the spring are unbearable if you dont do anything(i see this happen every year to my whole family)


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

need-a-bow said:


> Thats what ahppens with all construction workers that I know. Since in Illinois theres almost no work during the winter they only get worse. The first days of work in the spring are unbearable if you dont do anything(i see this happen every year to my whole family)


Talking with anyone who's been in the business long enough and they'll say the same thing. Construction's hardly the way to stay in shape.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kegan said:


> Talking with anyone who's been in the business long enough and they'll say the same thing. Construction's hardly the way to stay in shape.


my dad is in charge of a completely huge job, well 3, and all of them all over 1.5 million dollar jobs, he has been getting quite a few hours in the construction industry.


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

engineering seems to be very popular. i want to be an industrial engineer


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

im going into construction so that way im in the outdoors or a taxidermist because i get to screw around with mother natures most precious gift. ANIMALS


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Outdoorsman3- I'm glad he's having luck, but what's your post have to do with staying in shape?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kegan said:


> Outdoorsman3- I'm glad he's having luck, but what's your post have to do with staying in shape?


I would just like a job that demands good shape because I dont want to slip away from good health, my life goal is to live in 3 centuries, 1996-21__ that is a life goal.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Your post about your father having work had nothing to do with good health. And again, construction won't get you good health any more than any other job. You need to take it upon yourself to stay in shape, regardless of your state of employment.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

eather machanical or electrical engineer


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kegan said:


> Your post about your father having work had nothing to do with good health. And again, construction won't get you good health any more than any other job. You need to take it upon yourself to stay in shape, regardless of your state of employment.


that is my point, fire fighting is a very physically demanding job, making me stay in shape for my job is my point.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

It is really true about there not being many openings. It is a very competitive field.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Doctor or engineer


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am going to apply at farm and fleet as soon as I am 16, that seems like a nice summer job.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I know where I mworking this summer. A vineyard. Its sometimes hard work and its about 3 1/2hrs. away(hanover, Ill) but its cool and $100 cash a day sounds way better than 200 pesos(which as of today is $17.05 US Dollars) a week my dad pays me.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if you drive 7 hours a day home and back, you will blow that 100 dollars before you even get home from work...


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

The owner lives about 5 miles from my house. Me and my uncle used to go every weekend but we were almost losing money when you consider the fact that we spent about a tank an 1/2(well my uncle did) of gas just driving there. Good thing the owner liked how I work. Id have to stay maybe all week but its ok since Im getting paid enough to buy anew bow each week(asuming I work 5 days a week)


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

driving 7 hours a day would leave you no extra time in the summer, I wont judge, but that just seems to crazy, over in illinois it is so damn expensive for gas, more than anywhere else in the midwest, so you would pretty much be working for nothing, because you would loose it all for gas.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

You wouldn't necessarily burn ALL your money on gas, especially at $100 per day, but you'd still stack up a nice bill...lol

Let's say you drive an old junker that gets about 20mpg(assuming it's a car). 3.5hrs one way is roughly (this is just an estimate) let's say...150miles with all the stop signs and stupid 35mph zones...so you'd burn about 15gal. of gas per day. Gas around here right now is around $3.80 give or take. $3.80 x 15 = $57.00

So you'd still burn about half of your money on gas, but you'd still have $50 a day. I guess that's not to bad, not as great as $100 a day. Of course that's just a guess, I'm sure I'm not very close when it came to guessing the miles.

So now it'll only take you 2 weeks to save up for a bow lol


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Id be staying there all week(Thats what we always do) and Im not paying gas since the owner of the vineyard picks me up. Id be spending almost nothing there, maybe just a few monsters and gatorades for the heat(in the sun all day)


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Id be staying there all week(Thats what we always do) and Im not paying gas since the owner of the vineyard picks me up. Id be spending almost nothing there, maybe just a few monsters and gatorades for the heat(in the sun all day)


Nice:shade:


----------



## Dylan In AZ (Apr 24, 2011)

I still have a year of high school to finish but my plans after are failry simple. After graduation I go to a good community college near the gunsmithing school I want to go to. Two years of that and I have my associates degree and am legally a licensed gunsmith. At that time I would be joining the Army or Marine Corp.s to become a sniper. Nobody needs to lecture me on how greuling the training and selection are, or how little of a payoff for your work there is, or how it's not as cool as it seems. Trust me I know and am looking foreward to the physical challenge and all the crap those men deal with that most people don't know about or understand. If I just can't make it that far, then I'll accept it and put my degree and gunsmithing license to good use and switch over to working in the armory building the weapons for the men who did make it through selection and went on to become snipers. After a good 8-10 years of service I'll come home and buy a place of my own in northern Arizona or move to Texas even. Hopefully starting a family of my own while working as a police officer for the first year before trying to get into the local SWAT team using my military background. All the while I'll be taking advantage of the G.I. Bill and going back to college (a university this time) and getting my bachelors in Business, and then Masters in something else that interests me. Once I have the business degree I'll open up my own gun shop and work as a machinist within my own company to deliver the same type of high quality weapons for long range shooting that people in that niche of shooting sports are interested in. Once I've got all of that I'll be adequitly accomplished in my life and can own the business untill I retire and pass it along to my kids if I am blessed enough to have any. And then once I'm retire I'll be living the good life on the countryside with my wife on my own property hunting many more days out of the year then I could ever dream of. That's my American dream


----------

